# Hamas voted into power



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

Could be big problems for middle east, like they need more.

http://www.jpost.com/servlet/Satell...37605925974&pagename=JPost/JPArticle/ShowFull


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2006)

look in politics Hunter as I have been talking about it. Hamas is not in power yet and a good chance that Fatah will start something up with them, and violence is immenient, hoping they pulverize each other real quick seriously. two terroirist factions trying their best to control a deceived people


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

Erich said:


> look in politics Hunter as I have been talking about it. Hamas is not in power yet and a good chance that Fatah will start something up with them, and violence is immenient, hoping they pulverize each other real quick seriously. two terroirist factions trying their best to control a deceived people



I will look, thanks.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2006)

Yep - in the mean time I suspect attacks against Jewish targets are going to deminish while these boneheads slug it out!

Great, a Civil War within Gaza and the West Bank! And they want their own homeland!? I hope many die on each side, by then maybe the entire terrorist element within the Palestinian population will be wipped out!


----------



## Erich (Jan 27, 2006)

giving these clowns Gaza and the strip was the wrong thing to do but oh well. Remember when the Israelis captured that poor sod and his big oil rig full of weapons from mideastern friends notably syria and the stupid french ? the whole thing is a breeding ground for vermin terror. the israeilis will have their hands full big time watching these clowns but unfortuantely it is also easy for other terror slimes from syria and lebanon to filter through with israel somewhat off guard.

after being over there in 1980 and seeing what these crackpots were doing to others and their own people it has always given me a puke taste in my mouth.

simply put I hope they blow each other away ............

where the heck did my Velodrome plans go ?? 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 27, 2006)

Erich said:


> simply put I hope they blow each other away ............
> 
> where the heck did my Velodrome plans go ?? 8)


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 27, 2006)

How does it go....... Enemy of my enemy is my friend..... but in this case their is no friends, let them slug it out until last man standing. Less terrorists to worry about then if they kill each other.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

If everyone is okay with it, we could lock this thread and move it since there already is one.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 28, 2006)

Sounds ok by me


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 28, 2006)

Lockerup!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 29, 2006)

Okie Dokie and its done! Please go to the Polotical Threads where this topic is covered.


----------

